# Eberspacher Airtronic Diesel Heater



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We have a nearly 3 year old Flash 04 with a Eberspacher Airtronic diesel heater, which has a fault and wonder if members can suggest a solution. 

We have taken it to the local dealer who suggests a new electronic box, but this is £300. It will take 3 weeks to get the part as it has to come from Germany.

We turn it on and it fires up and works for about 5 minutes, then the fan slows and it pulses, high speed (normal speed) then slow, then it stops and it starts to chuck out large amounts of white smoke, similar to a smoke generator. No heat really comes out at this point, it slowly winds down until it stops.

When we took it to the dealership, it must have known and it worked perfectly! Dealer reset the box thing. Got it back and heyho it started it's tricks again. Up to now it has been great.

Any thoughts?
Thank you


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Did the dealer strip it down? It may need servicing.

Although presumably the dealer did have it hooked up to their computer and could see what fault was showing. 

I would be inclined to try to seek absolute assurances from the dealer that fitting the new part they recommend will fix it and if not they keep the part and you don't pay for it.

You could always send it to another dealer for their opinion and see if the two agree, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A cheeky suggestion that might pay dividends......

go to your local ambulance service main depot (it used to be South West Ambulance Service NHS Trust but probably has a new name now). All of their front-line vehicles since about 2002 have been fitted with that item and use it a great deal. 

Ask if it is possible to talk to their vehicle service boss - I think it is based in Taunton (it used to be anyway) and they are VERY helpful, but sadly I cannot remember the name of the person to contact there  

He may well be able to talk through how to identify what the problem is........

If you talk to them nicely and they are not too busy they might be able to help if they are not at work.........

Just a suggestion, sorry I cannot remember the person's name  

Dave


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you for that.
I had considered mentioning to Highbridge before service as they have a dealer near them and that would be second opinion. The ambulance service thing is another good idea.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

We had the same problem. Cost £800 to fix in the end. The controller and the hot end failed. 

The white smoke is unburnt diesel vaporising due to the heat. 

The heater is basically a turbine that becomes self sustaining and the controller then regulates the fuel flow. When the controller fails the turbine basically flames out and the pulsing is caused by it attempting to self ignite it then just winds down.


----------



## dave25 (Oct 23, 2013)

3 years old.

more likely to need a new burner (as they get sooted up ) than control unit and the cost of a burner is 160 plus labour but its a very easy job to diy.

The unit gives fault codes that can be read to determine .


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

When the dealer looked at the fault codes, 2 came up - the blower and the control unit. He thought it could be the latter,but of course it would not play up when we went over there.
£800 is a heck of a lot for something that only costs £700 new off ebay. Don't think I would have another as it is very poor to pack up so early and with few dealers to fix it.
Thank you for your help so far


----------



## leggings (Oct 14, 2008)

Eberspacher's usually throw white smoke out when short of fuel you may have grime in the tank or water. I fixed mine with an online filter.


----------



## gonagain2 (Dec 3, 2014)

Check that the air intake is not blocked.


----------

